# Vụ Tsđb, Em Thấy Nh Thu Giữ Đúng Luật, Đúng Quy Trình, Con Nợ Chây Ỳ, Nợ Xấu Tăng Thì Không Ai Nói!



## sau_bimbim (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Em dạo cũng có vay NH, cũng tìm hiểu có biết nhiều NH uy tín luôn làm đúng quy trình, tuân thủ pháp luật hết ấy ạ, mà đôi khi gặp những trường hợp con nợ không chịu trả thì cứ theo luật định mà thu giữ ts thế chấp, những quy định đó, rồi tình trạng con nợ như vậy làm tăng nợ xấu cho đất nước thì không ai nói. Nếu những trường hợp này được nuông chiều mà phát sinh nhiều lần, rồi nhiều người ủng hộ sẽ thành thói quen rất rất xấu, nhất là sản sinh thế hệ chây ỳ sau này, ảnh hưởng nhiều đến kinh tế đấy ạ! Thiển ý của em thì là vậy, không biết các mẹ nghĩ sao?


----------



## havan123 (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Cái này là ỷ lại, nếu làm nhẹ cho 1-2 trường hợp thì sẽ kéo theo những trường hợp khác, hậu quả là gì, nợ xấu sẽ càng chồng chất, vốn bị thâm hụt, k có vốn để tiếp tục làm dịch vụ cho nên sẽ dẫn đến việc đi vay lại chỗ khác, gối đầu nhau. Chính vì vậy cần phải mạnh tay hơn nữa.


----------



## sau_bimbim (6 Tháng mười 2016)

havan123 đã viết:


> Cái này là ỷ lại, nếu làm nhẹ cho 1-2 trường hợp thì sẽ kéo theo những trường hợp khác, hậu quả là gì, nợ xấu sẽ càng chồng chất, vốn bị thâm hụt, k có vốn để tiếp tục làm dịch vụ cho nên sẽ dẫn đến việc đi vay lại chỗ khác, gối đầu nhau. Chính vì vậy cần phải mạnh tay hơn nữa.


Đọc 1 số bài viết để hiểu thêm, đúng là nỗi lòng của những người trong nghề , cũng cực chẳng đã đấy. Như bài báo trên dan trí, thử gõ là biết ngay.


----------



## thuyduong (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Em dân trong nghề , chán lắm mấy chị ơi. Mà giờ đi ngân hàng nào cũng toàn tuyển mấy vị trí tín dụng thôi. Lúc nào cũng mình ráng làm thủ tục nhanh gọn nhẹ để ngta được vay, mà trả nợ uy tín đâu được mấy tháng đầu, sau đó gọi điện hoài còn chẳng thèm trả.


----------



## tramanh (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Em thấy ngân hàng là thất thoát khá lớn, nhất là gần đây mấy dự án lớn đổ bể ra. Nợ xấu tăng cao, nguy cơ nợ chồng nợ, vay đầu này đầu kia là ko tránh khỏi. Hy vọng sắp tới nn mình cải thiện, ban bố các điều luật để giảm rủi ro cho các ngân hàng


----------



## phungnguyen (6 Tháng mười 2016)

Cứ theo quy trình mà xử lý vì ngân hàng có quyền mà. Tại Việt Nam quy định của pháp luật về việc thu giữ để xử lý tài sản bảo đảm đã có nhiều văn bản rất rõ ràng. Ngân hàng được quyền lựa chọn biện pháp, hoặc kiện ra tòa hoặc thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm nhưng phải thông báo trước cho người giữ tài sản, chính quyền địa phương về việc áp dụng biện pháp thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm về căn cứ, lý do, thời gian thực hiện việc thu giữ, quyền và nghĩa vụ của các bên


----------



## thuyduong (6 Tháng mười 2016)

ngân hàng được quyền thực hiện các biện pháp: trực tiếp hoặc ủy quyền cho người khác tiến hành việc thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm; được thu thập, phân tích, đối chiếu các thông tin liên quan đến tài sản bảo đảm; được yêu cầu chủ sở hữu và người giữ tài sản bảo đảm cung cấp thông tin, thực hiện việc bảo quản, bàn giao, thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm; được đề nghị chính quyền địa phương, cơ quan công an và các tổ chức, cá nhân liên quan hỗ trợ, giúp đỡ để thực hiện việc thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm; được yết thị thông báo tại nơi có tài sản bảo đảm; được thông báo cho các tổ chức, cá nhân hữu quan và đăng tải trên phương tiện thông tin đại chúng về việc thu giữ tài sản; được sử dụng các biện pháp để di chuyển tài sản bảo đảm đến nơi khác; được kê biên, phong tỏa, niêm phong để áp đặt quyền quản lý, trông giữ, bảo vệ tài sản bảo đảm;...nhưng  thực tế, ở Việt Nam, nhiều trường hợp ngân hàng thực hiện quyền thu giữ tài sản theo pháp luật đang bị hiểu lầm là tổ chức tín dụng lạm “quyền cưỡng chế của cơ quan Nhà nước”, vi phạm luật, nên dư luận không ủng hộ hoặc chống đối quyết liệt.


----------



## phungnguyen (6 Tháng mười 2016)

thuyduong đã viết:


> ngân hàng được quyền thực hiện các biện pháp: trực tiếp hoặc ủy quyền cho người khác tiến hành việc thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm; được thu thập, phân tích, đối chiếu các thông tin liên quan đến tài sản bảo đảm; được yêu cầu chủ sở hữu và người giữ tài sản bảo đảm cung cấp thông tin, thực hiện việc bảo quản, bàn giao, thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm; được đề nghị chính quyền địa phương, cơ quan công an và các tổ chức, cá nhân liên quan hỗ trợ, giúp đỡ để thực hiện việc thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm; được yết thị thông báo tại nơi có tài sản bảo đảm; được thông báo cho các tổ chức, cá nhân hữu quan và đăng tải trên phương tiện thông tin đại chúng về việc thu giữ tài sản; được sử dụng các biện pháp để di chuyển tài sản bảo đảm đến nơi khác; được kê biên, phong tỏa, niêm phong để áp đặt quyền quản lý, trông giữ, bảo vệ tài sản bảo đảm;...nhưng  thực tế, ở Việt Nam, nhiều trường hợp ngân hàng thực hiện quyền thu giữ tài sản theo pháp luật đang bị hiểu lầm là tổ chức tín dụng lạm “quyền cưỡng chế của cơ quan Nhà nước”, vi phạm luật, nên dư luận không ủng hộ hoặc chống đối quyết liệt.


Tức là cứ sợ dư luận đứng về phía con nợ lên án, bêu rếu ngân hàng sẽ ảnh hưởng k nhỏ đến ng hàng. ?


----------



## sau_bimbim (7 Tháng mười 2016)

thuyduong đã viết:


> Em dân trong nghề , chán lắm mấy chị ơi. Mà giờ đi ngân hàng nào cũng toàn tuyển mấy vị trí tín dụng thôi. Lúc nào cũng mình ráng làm thủ tục nhanh gọn nhẹ để ngta được vay, mà trả nợ uy tín đâu được mấy tháng đầu, sau đó gọi điện hoài còn chẳng thèm trả.


Số tiền nhỏ lẻ thì còn đỡ, chứ vay với con số khủng thì cần phải có cơ quan chức năng có thẩm quyền liên quan can thiệp vào mới mong thu hồi tsđb mà xử lý, nói dễ làm mới khó, ráng lên cô gái ơi


----------



## ailinh (11 Tháng mười 2016)

Nếu mình vay thì thường tài sản đảm bảo đó là những gì thế? nghe nói tsđb mà k hiểu lắm


----------



## kimthoa (11 Tháng mười 2016)

ailinh đã viết:


> Nếu mình vay thì thường tài sản đảm bảo đó là những gì thế? nghe nói tsđb mà k hiểu lắm


*Tài sản đảm bảo* tồn tại dưới ba hình thức chủ yếu là vật, giấy tờ có giá và quyền tài sản -Tài sản đảm bảo là vật như phương tiện giao thông, kim khí đá quý, máy móc thiết bị, nguyên nhiên vật liệu, hàng hóa -Tài sản đảm bảo là các giấy tờ có giá như trái phiếu, cổ phiếu, kỳ phiếu, chứng chỉ tiền gửi, thương phiếu, tín phiếu và các giấy tờ khác trị giá được bằng tiền -Tài sản đảm bảo là quyền tài sản như quyền tài sản phát sinh từ quyền tác giả, quyền sở hữu công nghiệp, quyền đòi nợ, quyền được nhận bảo hiểm, quyền góp vốn kinh doanh, quyền khai thác tài nguyên, lợi tức và các quyền phát sinh từ tài sản cầm cố, các quyền tài sản khác


----------



## ailinh (11 Tháng mười 2016)

kimthoa đã viết:


> *Tài sản đảm bảo* tồn tại dưới ba hình thức chủ yếu là vật, giấy tờ có giá và quyền tài sản -Tài sản đảm bảo là vật như phương tiện giao thông, kim khí đá quý, máy móc thiết bị, nguyên nhiên vật liệu, hàng hóa -Tài sản đảm bảo là các giấy tờ có giá như trái phiếu, cổ phiếu, kỳ phiếu, chứng chỉ tiền gửi, thương phiếu, tín phiếu và các giấy tờ khác trị giá được bằng tiền -Tài sản đảm bảo là quyền tài sản như quyền tài sản phát sinh từ quyền tác giả, quyền sở hữu công nghiệp, quyền đòi nợ, quyền được nhận bảo hiểm, quyền góp vốn kinh doanh, quyền khai thác tài nguyên, lợi tức và các quyền phát sinh từ tài sản cầm cố, các quyền tài sản khác


oh giờ thì hiểu rõ hơn rồi. Vậy hèn gì mà những công ty vay được con số lớn quá chừng luôn.


----------



## sau_bimbim (13 Tháng mười 2016)

ailinh đã viết:


> oh giờ thì hiểu rõ hơn rồi. Vậy hèn gì mà những công ty vay được con số lớn quá chừng luôn.


Mình vay với số tiền nhỏ thì chỉ có giấy tờ nhà, xe thôi. Chứ công ty thì bao la, bạn mình có công ty cũng thấy vay được nhiều hơn.


----------



## havan123 (18 Tháng mười 2016)

Hôm qua cũng thấy ở Hà Nội bị Techcombank lấy nhà nữa. Cái kiểu càng chống đối thì n. hàng phải dùng biện pháp mạnh thôi.


----------

